
Russian journalist and Kremlin critic Arkady Babchenko shot dead in Kiev - thirduncle
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/29/russian-journalist-arkady-babchenko-shot-dead-in-kiev
======
stephen82
He is very much alive.

Here is the latest article by theguardian:

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/30/russian-
journa...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/30/russian-journalist-
arkady-babchenko-who-was-reported-killed-is-still-alive)

